
Google Hasn't Stopped Reading Your Emails Despite Making Announcement a Year Ago - darkkknight
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/05/14/0630230/google-hasnt-stopped-reading-your-emails
======
bungie4
Every 2 weeks on payday, Google reminds me that my electronic pay receipt is
due. Thanks! Glad your looking out for me. Dumbass.

Even more ridiculous, it doesn't remind me when my phone or credit cards are
due when they notify me.

~~~
craftyguy
> Dumbass.

You could use a different email provider...

~~~
bungie4
You mean like Yahoo?

~~~
craftyguy
Here's a start:
[https://www.privacytools.io/#email](https://www.privacytools.io/#email)

~~~
Tabula_Ansata
Protonmail is great.

